# Un zoo en hiver



## camisol (26 Novembre 2004)

La touffe d'herbe est charnue, et pleine de givre. Derrière elle, je vois les roches qui surplombent la vallée.
A ma gauche, comme les mains sur les hanches, scrutant l'horizon, se tient un vieux lion, plein de force et d'honnêteté. Il vit là, c'est son royaume. Il y est en liberté. Comme tous les autres animaux de ce singulier zoo. Son regard se porte au loin, il voit les autres sages, perchés sur leur rocher. 
Face à lui, la gypaète barbue, économe de ses mouvements. Parfois, elle lâche un petit os ramassé, pour qu'il se brise sur le rocher. D'autres fois, elle s'assoit au milieu des mammifères, et leur enseigne un jeu. 
De l'autre côté, sur la colline sud, l'autre sage se promène. C'est le loup blanc. De son pas solitaire, il parcourt les ruisseaux, admire les paysages, enseigne aux oiseaux comme aux fleurs, parle de ses montagnes, et de nos vallées. Ici et là, il s'arrête tailler une bavette, ou regarder la lune, avec un ami nocturne. 
Pas très loin de lui, le gardien de la nuit cligne des yeux. Chouette hulotte, on ne la voit que tard, lorsqu'elle sort enfin, fatiguée d'avoir écrasé ses doigts sur l'acier. Apaisée. Jamais son cri ne déchire le silence de la nuit.
Le jour se lève, et les randonneurs sont désormais visibles. Plus pour longtemps pour le vieux lièvre. Il aime à traîner encore au matin, mais c'est la nuit tombée qu'il préfère déguster ses mets préférés. La luzerne des mots, le trèfle des poésies. Les gras pissenlits vantés à ses amis de tablées. 
Pour l'écureuil, en revanche, la journée commence. C'est en flânant qu'il entame sa récolte de petits papiers. Qu'il entrecoupera de siestes, à l'ombre d'une bonne souche, ou couché dans le foin, près d'une antilope parfumée. 
En voici une, justement. Une _antilope pallas_. Clignant de l'½il, ou plissant les yeux, on la croise du jour à la nuit. Basse-cour, café, salon, elle connaît tous les endroits féconds. Lèche les plaies, secoue les endormis. Ou s'étire de tout son long, et sourit au soleil. 
Le jour est là, maintenant. L'iguane majestueux contemple sa journée à venir, pense à ses prochaines destinées. Rève aux nouvelles prairies dans lesquelles il s'allongera, aux étrangers avec qui il dansera la samba. Et le grand merle chante déja. Il cherche les couleurs dans lesquelles il trempera ses ailes, ou, qui sait, les moqueries qu'il s'amusera peut-être à fourbir, s'il trouve compagnon. 
Le seigneur blaireau, lui, fouille déja la terre calcaire, à la recherche du champignon qui l'illuminera. S'il le veut, il bataillera pour son territoire. S'il le faut, il s'enfermera dans son terrier. Ou se régalera de partager encore une tournée de jus fermenté. 
Le taureau de la lande, lui, s'économise. Son verbe se fait bougon, mais sa plume reste alerte. Et il ne craint pas de rire de ses démons.
Les démons, où sont-ils, dans cette aube trompeuse ? L'*esprit du marais*, nul ne le sait. Et peu s'en soucie. Le python royal est déja à la fète. Il n'aime rien tant qu'un venin matinal. Mais ses propres crocs l'ennuient, à remacher les mêmes souris.
Le vieux jaguar trottine. Ses deux cousins, ses enfants, ses neveux ne sont guère plus loin. Ils finissent un festin, ou croquent un vieil os, histoire de se faire les dents. Tout à l'heure, s'ils ont faim, ils partiront chasser, bondissant de collines en vallées, de canyons en rochers. Rien n'arrête leur course, sauf leur c½ur haletant. La panthère solitaire est, elle aussi, en chasse. Elle court en parallèle, saute d'un chemin à l'autre. Et parfois, sort ses griffes, esquive, guerroie. Ou bien s'arrête, ronronne, donne la patte aux habitués des sentiers. 
Tous sont des fauves de la lumière. Tous, ou presque, viennent des grandes grottes. Celles où jouent les tribus des carnassiers. Le royaume du lynx, du puma, et du petit grizzly. Les fauves entre eux. Joueurs, lutteurs, taquins. Hormis les félins pour leurs courses, peu d'entre eux sortent à la lumière, leur taverne de guerriers leur suffit. Certains, pourtant, ont pris goût au soleil. Ainsi, ce jeune ours brun, toujours dressé sur ses pattes.  Il s'est installlé sur le grand plateau, jongle, chicane les passants, tend les bras et récolte les hourras. Il était joueur, le voilà comédien. Artiste de rue. Clown, conteur, acrobate. Ricaneur. Charmeur. Et ses amis de foire, l'ocelot, tendre et bagarreur, le léopard, énergique et fainéant, et le tigre des neiges, rapide et discret, se distraient tout autour, et s'égayent à loisir. Près d'eux vivent les canidés. Le plus rapide d'entre eux, c'est le maître coyotte. Ricanant, léchant les festins, nul ne l'attend là où il est. Le plus souvent dans sa cachette, il bricole ses armures, puis lève la tête, et s'en va toiser les perdreaux, arracher un bout de viande dans un mollet de chien, ou faire un brin de cour. On le verra alors trotter de côté, moquant ses moqueurs, ou fuir, selon la taille de l'ennemi. Sa seule vraie peur vient de son maitre, le loup dominant. Voila le roi des plaines, le plus fier des pelages! Celui pour qui la chasse n'est que jeu, et le jeu n'est que chasse. Il passe de regard en regard, de voix en voix. La piétaille s'écarte, et les courtisanes s'émeuvent, ou font semblant.
La biche a relevé la tête. Elle envoie quelques fleurs, sifflote et montre ses atours. Elle aime être belle autant que d'être aimée. La petite jument de préwalsky, aussi, se laisse parfois séduire. Elle alterne rires et ruades, et ne dédaigne pas s'encanailler avec le rois des canidés. Mais elle préfère souvent le joyeux zèbre, le prince de la prairie. Lui promène ses robes rayées, distribue bouquets et petits tours, et rit à pleines dents de sa vie, gambade aux bras de ses amies. La marmotte élégante, fait sa pelote de poésies sucrées-salées, la gazelle, elle, s'épanouit. Parfois, un bouquetin alpin gambade autour d'elles, récolte des fleurs, dit bonjour à la famille et aux amis. Dans la plaine, l'ambiance est bon enfant.

C'est que, récemment, un magnifique chimpanzé les a rejoints. Il est fort, rusé, il est le roi des singes. Sage et sarcastique. Drole et habile. Il grime les autres, pour tromper son propre masque. Salué ou jalousé, il est l'arlequin de la plaine. Il en aime le décor. Dans sa forêt de bambous, le sage koala, lui aussi, redécorre sans relâche. Peint, repeint. S'assoit, conte des histoires, en fait conter aux autres, ou retourne son pelage, pour se doubler lui même. Il a ses compagnons de dessins, l'oppossum rêveur et fidèle, le petit dragon virevoltant, le b½uf charmeur, le grand goéland chanteur, le chat sauvage bassiste, l'épervier bionique.  Ils sont là depuis bien longtemps. D'autres vivent désormais cachés des autres animaux. Le fier cerf, la belle cigogne. Certains s'économisent. Ainsi de ce vieux sanglier, autrefois courreur de jupons, aujourd'hui caché dans ses herbes. Et tant d'autres, partis, justes arrivés ou à venir.


----------



## camisol (26 Novembre 2004)

Le soleil rayonne, maintenant. Où sont les gardiens ?
Le condor invisible plane dans les sphères, jouant dans ses toboggans d'air et ses tuyaux de vent, prêt à fondre sur l'impétrant. Le renard rusé se glisse quelque part. Il est braillard, paillard, mais surveille sa faune. Le fenec, lui, peut jouer dans les fourrés, ou scruter la prairie, il n'est jamais en reste. D'autres, camarades de chambrée, se plaisent à s'y reposer, comme le grand requin des profondeurs. Parfois l'hydre, cet animal improbable, fait la police. Le minotaure ferme toute issue, tandis que le centaure délaisse son plaisir pour tendre l'arc. Mais quoiqu'il en soit, l'aigle royal n'est jamais très loin, et le faucon, qui n'est plus maltais, fait toujours quelques descentes amusées.

Quel drôle de bestiaire, il faut dire ! Et le temps me manque pour rencontrer toutes les espèces. Mais beaucoup sont de celles qui sauront conter les oubliés.  

A peluche, donc. 
:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

Il y a bien longtemps que je voulais l'écrire mais il fallait bien votre talent pour l'exécuter de la sorte


----------



## mado (26 Novembre 2004)

Maintenant que nous avons les légendes,
quelqu'un se risquerait-il à faire une illustration ?

Un beau tableau en perspective.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

d'un vieux lièvre admiratif


----------



## golf (26 Novembre 2004)

Non d'une hyène, elle est déchaînée la camisol ces jours ci


----------



## WebOliver (26 Novembre 2004)

Chapeau.  Pour beaucoup, nul besoin de cliquer sur le lien pour savoir qui s'y cache.


----------



## sylko (26 Novembre 2004)

Quel observateur.  Superbe.


----------



## Bassman (26 Novembre 2004)

Magnifique cher maitre Camisol  :love:


----------



## monoeil (26 Novembre 2004)

Brosser des portraits sans se payer leur tête, voilà qui change. 
Joli Safari (enfin si j'étais chez moi), plongée amusante dans les fondations.
Une poésie agréable lorsqu'on arrive en retard. Désormais, ces animaux me sont un peu plus familiers.


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

.......il faudrait le mettre en lien direct lors de toute inscription sur Mac G.
 A apprendre par coeur et à réciter à haute voix lors de la cérémonie  d'intromission...d'intronisation.....(au choix.)


----------



## rezba (26 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Non d'une hyène, elle est déchaînée la camisol ces jours ci


  C'est Camisol, la hyène ? J'aurais pensé à quelqu'un d'autre ! 

  J'ai lu vite, mais j'ai pas l'impression qu'il se soit inclut dans le bestiaire.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

*bravo *l' Archiviste schizoïde     

belle prose  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (26 Novembre 2004)

Excellent !!!  

Bravo.


----------



## macelene (26 Novembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Quel drôle de bestiaire, il faut dire ! Et le temps me manque pour rencontrer toutes les espèces. Mais beaucoup sont de celles qui sauront conter les oubliés.
> 
> A peluche, donc.
> :rateau:




C'est indubitable... il écrit "sompeutueusement" Monsieur Camisol...  

Belle visite... j'adore...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

C'est une magnifique évocation... Et quel travail ! Je suis sincèrement admiratif. Bravo !


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

Dans cette faune étrange vit aussi le caméleon. Ses yeux, aux mouvements dissociés, étirent ses idées dans tous les sens aussi sûrement que Sacha Distel fabrique des scoubidous les soirs de grandes solitudes  Il regarde la savane et contemple ses compagnons dans cet univers luxuriant. 
Parfois il se dit que la  pie ferait bien de se taire un petit peu pour qu'il puisse rassembler ses idées déjà bien éparses. Et pourtant il adore qu'elle lui parle des dernières folies qu'elle a découvert au détour d'un buisson. Elle a même vu, lui a-t-elle dit, un  inséparable solitaire, un orfraie majesteux volant en altitude.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Dans cette faune étrange ....



bravo    tibo ,
 personne m'avait encore traité de pie   :love:


----------



## Dedalus (26 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bravo    tibo ,
> personne m'avait encore traité de pie   :love:



ah cara gazza !


----------



## macmarco (26 Novembre 2004)

Dites, quelqu'un connait le rire du koala ? 
  Parce que là, il ne boude pas son plaisir et rit à gorge déployée !     
  Magnifique, camisol !!!    :style:
  Chapeau bas, Monsieur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_PS : Pour ceux qui se demandent d'où sort ce smiley masqué, désolé, c'est trop long à expliquer et j'ai la flemme.... (on est vendredi, hein ?   )_


----------



## poildep (26 Novembre 2004)

Jamais je n'aurais cru que me faire traiter de singe pourrait tant me flatter. :love:

Maintenant j'ai un portrait dans mon profil.


----------



## poildep (26 Novembre 2004)

Un Singe en Hiver. :love:


----------



## monoeil (26 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Un Singe en Hiver. :love:



En tout cas tu fais bien la boule de Noël  

Je sais, c'est bête comme remarque, rien à voir avec le sujet, pardon à son auteur.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

C'est beau superbement bien observé, magnifiquement bien écrit ...

bon juste une remarque  :hein: 

"petite jument de pré, przefa, de fprzefwalwski (Przewalski quoi) ..tu fcrois que f'est fafile à frononfer ftoi ?    

Bravo l'artiste !


----------



## rezba (27 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau superbement bien observé, magnifiquement bien écrit ...
> 
> bon juste une remarque  :hein:
> 
> ...


 C'est pas un truc mongol, aux yeux bridés, la jument de préwawwalzszki ?  En tout cas, c'est tout petit, je crois... :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bravo *l' Archiviste schizoïde
> 
> belle prose  :love:  :love:  :love:



 y avait une CENSURE groink... ??


----------



## nato kino (27 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Jamais je n'aurais cru que me faire traiter de singe pourrait tant me flatter. :love:
> 
> Maintenant j'ai un portrait dans mon profil.









  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> :love:



Souvenirs, souvenirs


----------



## Luc G (27 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un truc mongol, aux yeux bridés, la jument de préwawwalzszki ?  En tout cas, c'est tout petit, je crois... :rateau:



Pour en voir, direction le Causse Méjean (ou Méjan selon vos états d'âme) qui sert de pouponnière : ils refusaient de se reproduire chez eux, en Mongolie, paraît-il. Ils se reproduisent sans problème en Lozère et les premiers retours vers la Mongolie ont eu lieu il y a peu.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un truc mongol, aux yeux bridés, la jument de préwawwalzszki ?  En tout cas, c'est tout petit, je crois... :rateau:



 :mouais: humhum ...  :mouais: 

 t'as de la chance je suis trop crevée pour te donner un coup de trident !   :hein:


----------



## rezba (28 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: humhum ...  :mouais:
> 
> t'as de la chance je suis trop crevée pour te donner un coup de trident !   :hein:



Hummm, encore un de tes plaisirs synthétiques ?  :rateau:


----------



## Nexka (28 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: humhum ...  :mouais:
> 
> t'as de la chance je suis trop crevée pour te donner un coup de trident !   :hein:



Mais non t'en fait pas Lorna, c'est tout mignon, et c'est plus grand qu'un Potiok en plus il me semble.


----------



## rezba (28 Novembre 2004)

C'est plus beau aussi, et puis, les przewalski, on ne leur coupe pas les oreilles...






Tiens, voilà une des femelles cévenoles. Je crois qu'elle est restée, elle. Elle n'est pas retournée en Mongolie. Elle est une mère universelle d'une espèce en voie de disparition et de réapparition.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est plus beau aussi, et puis, les przewalski, on ne leur coupe pas les oreilles...



Oulà, terrain glissant ! Règle n° 1 : ON NE DIT JAMAIS DE MAL DES POTTOKS ! D'ailleurs, ce sont de magnifiques chevaux, avec une vraie identité géographique, et auxquels je ne connais pas d'oreille coupée...


----------



## nato kino (28 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> _PS : Pour ceux qui se demandent d'où sort ce smiley masqué, désolé, c'est trop long à expliquer et j'ai la flemme.... (on est vendredi, hein ?   )_



Oui mais bon, maintenant tu pourrais peut-être faire un effort non ? Ça fait quand même deux jours là.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est plus beau aussi, et puis, les przewalski, on ne leur coupe pas les oreilles...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On ne me coupe pas les oreilles à moi non plus mais JE me coupe le doigt !    :hosto:   

Oui ton Pottock Nexka ...    je ne l'envie pas   

Moi aussi rezba en quelque sorte je suis une mère universelle  , oui je sais c'est pas évident à voir comme ça ... :hein: mais Camisol, lui, il a tout compris.  :love: 

Par contre ...  :mouais: ... l'espèce en voie de disparition, pour ma part j'estime avoir rempli mon rôle !  :rose: 

Qui a dit feignasse ?


----------



## ddn45 (28 Novembre 2004)

j'en reste ba ba
Il nous faut lui trouver un éditeur non ?


----------



## poildep (28 Novembre 2004)

un éditeur HTML lui convient, je crois.


----------



## macmarco (28 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais bon, maintenant tu pourrais peut-être faire un effort non ? Ça fait quand même deux jours là.


 Bah ouais, mais là, c'est dimanche...


----------



## Nexka (28 Novembre 2004)

On leur coupe les oreilles aux pottocks??    :hein:  :mouais: 

Bah non je crois pas...  :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

note : penser à documenter un peu plus les macgéens sur la faune et flore de leur environnement et / ou prétendue origine


----------



## rezba (29 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> note : penser à documenter un peu plus les macgéens sur la faune et flore de leur environnement et / ou prétendue origine


 Rassure-moi : t'es pas un ours des pyrénées, toi ?


----------



## macmarco (29 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Rassure-moi : t'es pas un ours des pyrénées, toi ?


 Un ours des pires, est né ?


----------



## lumai (29 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Un ours des pires, est né ?


 Rholalalaaa !


----------



## poildep (29 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Un ours des pires, est né ?


 c'est pour des conneries comme ça que je l'aime, mon marco. :love:


----------



## macmarco (29 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour des conneries comme ça que je l'aime, mon marco. :love:


 :rose:    :love:


----------



## mado (29 Novembre 2004)

Pour ça et beaucoup d'autres choses ! 
:love:


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

Et dire que SM s'est fait bannir pour moins que ca...


----------



## macmarco (29 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pour ça et beaucoup d'autres choses !
> :love:


 :rose: :rose:  :love:

 Merci madonna !


----------



## macmarco (29 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et dire que SM s'est fait bannir pour moins que ca...


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

>



Voila tu l'as cherché, j'ai signalé ton post


----------



## rezba (29 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Voila tu l'as cherché, j'ai signalé ton post


 Menteur


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

si d'abord


----------



## macmarco (29 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Voila tu l'as cherché, j'ai signalé ton post


 
 Oh l'aut' !!! 

_Copain ?_ :sick:


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Oh l'aut' !!!
> 
> _Copain ?_ :sick:


 Sécurité !! j'ai un boulet qu'a pas d'amis qui me prend pour son pote, pouvez faire qqchose siouplé ??


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Sécurité !! j'ai un boulet qu'a pas d'amis qui me prend pour son pote, pouvez faire qqchose siouplé ??




tu veux une chemise comme celle qui utilisent les psy ?


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

des chemises qui utilisent les psy ?? 

Pauvres psy, être maltraités par des chemises c'est moche... :affraid:


----------



## macmarco (29 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Sécurité !! j'ai un boulet qu'a pas d'amis qui me prend pour son pote, pouvez faire qqchose siouplé ??


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> des chemises qui utilisent les psy ??
> 
> Pauvres psy, être maltraités par des chemises c'est moche... :affraid:






nan  ce sont les chemises que sont maltraité par les fous !!


----------



## aricosec (30 Novembre 2004)

contrairement a vous,je n'ai pas apprécié , 

comment me comparez a un ecureuil ?  ,une allusion a mes avantages  
.
des glands :affraid: , des noisettes ; :affraid:
que des mots qui blessent  
allusions a mon age avancé  
.
enfin ,il est sympa quand meme  
et puis c'est du boulot
je suis bien content qu'il est choisi THEBIG,comme vieux barbon


----------



## rezba (30 Novembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> contrairement a vous,je n'ai pas apprécié ,
> 
> comment me comparez a un ecureuil ?  ,une allusion a mes avantages
> .
> ...


 
 L'étais pas plus vieux que toi, le fou ? Je croyais...
 Ah, attends, ze Bigounette me parle du fond de la cuisine...

 Qu'est ce que tu dis, mon Bigounet ? C'est pas possible quoi, mon chéri ? D'être plus vieux que l'haricot ???


----------



## macelene (14 Mars 2005)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Quel drôle de bestiaire, il faut dire ! Et le temps me manque pour rencontrer toutes les espèces. Mais beaucoup sont de celles qui sauront conter les oubliés.
> :rateau:




Le zoo se réveille d'une longue hibernation...  :love:  ça sent le printemps...  


:love: la saison des *Z'amours....*


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

message personnel du "vieux lièvre" à "l'antilope"   

l'important c'est d'y croire   

_... surtout en ce moment_


----------



## macelene (14 Mars 2005)

message bien reçu...     pour le meilleur des mondes ... ​


----------



## Stargazer (14 Mars 2005)

Merci  pour la remontée de ce fil ... Je l'avais presque oublié. :rose:


----------



## rezba (25 Septembre 2005)

C'est étonnant de voir à quel point les hôtes changent vite, finalement. Il faudrait continuer, pour inclure de nouveaux arrivants. Et de nouveaux lieux. Je manque de matière. Et donc d'inspiration. Il faut passer un temps fou à observer pour en arriver à ce genre de description métaphorique. Je suis preneur d'idées... 
Et le tableau illustré, personne ne l'a fait ?


----------



## macmarco (25 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Et le tableau illustré, personne ne l'a fait ?




Un de ces quatre, il faudra que je m'y mette.


----------



## guytantakul (25 Septembre 2005)

Sympa d'avoir remonté le thread, je l'avais loupé l'hiver dernier 

Bravo camisol pour ce tableau élegamment brossé de notre faune hétéroclite


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Octobre 2005)

un superbe travail, mais où trouves-tu le temps...


----------



## rezba (26 Octobre 2005)

Emmagasiner des impressions, des observations. Pr&#233;parer les &#233;critures &#224; l'avance. Dormir peu. Aimer &#233;crire. Aimer lire. Aimer un peu les autres. Trop s'aimer soi.
Enfin, c'est ce qu'il t'aurait dit, je crois. :rateau:


----------



## poildep (7 Octobre 2010)

S'il n'est pas de saison plus silencieuse que l'hiver, on pourrait croire que le zoo en a inventé une.
Bien des espèces qui y vivaient et le faisaient vivre lors du dernier inventaire ont disparu, ou sont en voie de disparition. D'autres les ont, heureusement, remplacées. Mais même celle-ci se font moins entendre qu'auparavant.

Un majestueux épervier poussait parfois son plus grand cri, comme pour combler le silence des autres, mais il se contente aujourd'hui de piailler ci et là. Il a vécu plusieurs vies et connaît bien les lieux; il en a été le maître, jadis.
Il a rejoint la meute de bêtes sauvages qui domine l'endroit. Parmi elles, un vieux cochon corse lèche paresseusement ses parties ridées, regrettant le temps où trônaient à leurs places de belles grosses boules rouges. Il y a aussi un chacal, qu'on peut parfois voir chercher un reste de nourriture au fond d'un sac de papier où il a enfoui sa tête. Souvent, on voit un jeune dingo jouer avec ses camarades. Il les croque, bien souvent, mais jamais dans l'intention de leur faire du mal. Et comment ne pas remarquer l'ignoble varan, avec sa peau pustuleuse, qui repousse bien d'autres animaux ? Cette meute improbable regroupe quelques étranges bêtes, un lapin enragé, un ourson rose, un lézard légumineux&#8230; mais il est difficile de toutes les citer. Le grizzly, quant à lui, était devenu hargneux avec l'âge. Et c'est bien triste : il a été écarté du zoo.

Du haut de son arbre, le chimpanzé observe cette faune. Il n'est plus le même joyeux bonobo mais sait apprécier le spectacle quand il en vaut la peine. Oui, quand il en vaut la peine&#8230;


----------



## camisol (14 Décembre 2011)

Oh la vieille salope de poildep qui a pondu un addendum, et je l'avais pas vu!
Tu sais que je t'aime, toi !
:love:


----------



## sylko (15 Décembre 2011)

Magnifique.  Merci de l'avoir remonté


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Décembre 2011)

sylko a dit:


> Magnifique.  Merci de l'avoir remonté


+1 !  ... tellement de souvenirs en même temps et la plume délicate et acérée de camisol ... j'en ai la larme à l'oeil !:rose:
Pendant quelques secondes j'ai pensé : "tidju ! c'était quand même bien (mieux ?) avant !" ...mais j'avais tort ! Il ne tient qu'à nous de recommencer maintenant !


----------

